# TripleSpiralaudio freebie issue



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 28, 2019)

Do I need any special VST like Kontakt to run it?

I'm new to this VST.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 28, 2019)

Which product? It probably says on the product page what the requirements are.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 28, 2019)

Dreamer Freebie – Omnisphere 2.5 + Keyscape soundset | Triple Spiral Audio







www.triplespiralaudio.com




This


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 28, 2019)

NormkbPlayer said:


> Do I need any special VST like Kontakt to run it?
> 
> I'm new to this VST.


Yeah you need Omnisphere, it's a sound set for this synth and keyscape.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 28, 2019)

Is it free?


----------



## d.healey (Nov 28, 2019)

No






Spectrasonics - Omnisphere 2.8 - Overview







www.spectrasonics.net












Spectrasonics - Keyscape - Collector Keyboards







www.spectrasonics.net


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 28, 2019)

NormkbPlayer said:


> Is it free?


Only part of it, it states it here, "The soundset will be released soon (somewhere in December) and here a freebie with 10 free presets (+ 6 soundsources) that can be used without limitations". So not the whole library, somewhat of a teaser.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 28, 2019)

jadedsean said:


> Only part of it, it states it here, "The soundset will be released soon (somewhere in December) and here a freebie with 10 free presets (+ 6 soundsources) that can be used without limitations". So not the whole library, somewhat of a teaser.


Omnisphere and Keyscape are not free.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 28, 2019)

That was a bullet in the chest.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi @NormkbPlayer 

I run Triple Spiral Audio and @jadedsean is right that it is indeed for Omnisphere 2 and Keyscape. I released this freebie last year before I released the full version of Dreamer so that people can try out the soundset to see if they like it or not. This is btw with all my freebies on my site that people can see if they like a product or not and it contains a small selection of patches from the full soundset that should give them an idea.

As David Healey indeed mentioned, Omnisphere and Keyscape are not free. 

If you have any follow up questions, then let me know or you can also always reach me at info(@)triplespiralaudio.com
Happy to help out with any questions


----------

